# Nissan/Infiniti Meet-Dallas June 27th-29th



## Juiced SE-R (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok so as most of you know there are diffrent meets going on this month, DNE, the Mid-Texas meet etc. I've talked to a few guys from Dallas confirming this meet that WILL happen at the end of the month. Myself along with 10 or so other cars from Oklahoma will be coming down the last weekend of June along with a few from San Antonio hopefully and the 7 or so cars or more that are already in from Dallas. So I just thought I would make a new thread about this and see who all is really interested and invite Nissan/Infiniti owners that would be willing to come from surrounding areas. If any of you have any questions or would like any further details pm me or kencapel or latinmax for details.


----------

